# Spoiled goat!!!



## goatgirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Doe that is actually beyond spoiled.  She is 11 years old...just kidded out.  We really baby her alot and I suspect she has been manipulating the situation from the start.  We walk on pins and needles with her.  Currently she is on goat Noble (purina), mixed with a bit of Omelene 200 (because she is picky and wants extra grain looking stuff to eat or she flicks her bowl over), also we usually mix in a bit of rice bran.  We offer her alfalfa(bagged)...she doesn't eat it  if I'm looking, and we pick fresh leaves and put in her stall...along with several varities of hay(non of which she seems interested in.
If she had not just kidded out we would hold back on some of her feed in an effort to make her hungry (hopefully) for some more hay /leaves...but I'm convinced she knows we won't do that.   She acts perfectly fine but I am struggling to put more weight one her.  The one type of hay she devours is Sudan hay which NO ONE grows anymore, so we haven't had in a while.
If anyone has any suggestions for this very naughty Doe!  I need to get the upper hand on her.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 29, 2011)

Ha!!  You have been bitten by the spoil goats bug.

I can tell you that mine love BOSS.  I mix some in their feed, perhaps l/2 a cup per feeding.  They love it, and it's good for them in the wintertime, and after kidding.

I also give mine apples, which they love.  Pears and apples are plentiful around here in the fall and they love them.  I stand out in the barn and slice them up and feed them to them.

So if you think you are the only person who has spoiled their goats, think again. LOL>>>

Good luck with that rotten goat...

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

I tell my girls, "There are starving kids in Africa who would love that grain" as I firmly take away their feed dish.  They get the point, pretty quickly.  Goats are smart creatures.  

I love my goats.  I know they need to feel secure.  Part of feeling secure is knowing who is in charge.  They know I am in charge and that I will always protect them no matter what.  That includes making sure they have proper feed and proper care and proper manners.  If  I can't handle them when I need to then they are in big trouble when push comes to shove.     That's why I am the big bad Queen Mum sometimes.  But they still love me.

Tough love works and it makes them feel secure.   

I was talking to my new landlady yesterday and asking what I do if a tornado comes.  She said there is a ravine where we should go and lay down.   I know that if I have to, my goats will go with me to the gully and they will obediently lie down with me IN that gully and stay put.  BECAUSE I am in charge.  How do I know?  

Because when we had a bear last spring, who was threatening my herd.  They obediently followed me to the garage and laid down in a corner when I told them to.  And they stayed PUT!  Even though my herd queen wanted take the babies to run away!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I tell my girls, "There are starving kids in Africa who would love that grain" as I firmly take away their feed dish.  They get the point, pretty quickly.  Goats are smart creatures.
> 
> I love my goats.  I know they need to feel secure.  Part of feeling secure is knowing who is in charge.  They know I am in charge and that I will always protect them no matter what.  That includes making sure they have proper feed and proper care and proper manners.  If  I can't handle them when I need to then they are in big trouble when push comes to shove.     That's why I am the big bad Queen Mum sometimes.  But they still love me.
> 
> ...


Can you come and live at my house for a while??? Pretty please??? Can ya??Huh??


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

lol @ "she doesn't eat it, if I'm looking" lol


----------

